# Arthritis and Metacam



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all!

Newbie to this forum so be gentle ! I'm the (sometimes!) proud owner of 2 cats - Jazz (9 and a half) and Hobbes (8), both DSH moggies - and a young black Lab, Laika (19 months).

I've joined this forum to get some advice about Jazz's health. He was diagnosed with hip dysplasia early last year and since then has been on a daily dose of Metacam and a tablet of Seraquin (glucosamine). He has blood tests carried out every 3 months just to check if everything's in order, and everything was fine until his last test earlier this month when it was found his potassium/phosphate/phosphorus (can't remember which , will find out!) levels were low. He's booked in for another blood test next month to see if this level is consistent.

(If you're still reading, thank you!!!) I also noticed over the last week that his fur has started to come out in small clumps, still attached to his skin (!) so I started reading around on the web about low P levels, and I kept coming up with CRF (chronic renal failure), which is one of the side effects of Metacam!!

I am horrified! I don't know if I'm overreacting but I can't help but feel that over a year on a daily dose of Metacam has started to affect his kidneys. I was wondering if anyone else on this forum had any experience of long term use of Metacam for their cat? Any advise would be truly appreciated.

Thank you!

Sham


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, Sham, though I wish your arrival were under less stressful circumstances.

I don't know how to address your concerns gently, because it makes me CRAZY that vets continue to prescribe Metacam for cats when it is so strongly linked to renal failure. In the States, Metacam is specifically NOT labeled for either oral or daily use in cats, though there are a lot of vets who use it off-label for such purposes. Unfortunately, there also seem to be a lot of cats who are going into renal failure as a result.

I personally have instructed my vets to NEVER under ANY circumstances give Metacam to ANY of my cats in ANY form or for ANY duration. I simply won't take the risk with such a potentially damaging drug. If I were you, I would stop giving Metacam to my cat immediately and take him to the vet right away for a full blood workup. If he is in acute renal failure, time is of the essence in his treatment to try to reverse the damage. If it's not renal failure, early diagnosis of the problem is still your best bet for a successful treatment.

Please keep us updated on your boy. I hope that whatever is causing his worrisome symptoms can be treated quickly and successfully.

Laurie


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Laurie and thanks for your reply!

I'm from the UK, and in Europe for some bizarre reason vets are allowed to prescribe Metacam for cats! As soon as I realised the horrific side effects of this drug I stopped giving it to him straight away! So far he's been just as mobile as he usually is, so my question is now to the vet - why put him on such a high daily dose if it clearly could be used as and when needed (not that I'm going to be giving it to him anymore!).

I've booked him in for another blood workup, and hopefully they'll be able to talk to me about his condition without having to refer to a text book (as in our last appointment :x ).

Was just wondering if there are any safe alternatives I could use instead of Metacam (e.g. homeopathic meds)? He's only 9 and a half, which isn't very old for a cat, but I'd still rather he had a good quality life than a prolonged painful one.

Thanks in advance for the advice!

Sham


----------



## Motley (Feb 27, 2009)

My kitty was on metacam for a while. But never daily???? Just 2 to 3 times a week. It helped with a limp from hip issues and a pellet stuck in his muscle. Whether your kitty developed kidney issues or not, ask the vet about gabapentin or prednisolone instead. My kitty switched to prednisolone. In his case it helps with allergies too and the pain. good luck.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Motley said:


> ...Whether your kitty developed kidney issues or not, ask the vet about gabapentin...


 This drug is really _*not appropriate*_ for a kidney-comprimised cat, as it is excreted through the kidneys. You can read more *here*.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use Pred long-term, either. There are a lot of potentially very serious side effects associated with steroids.

If Jazz is in need of significant pain relief, talk to your vet about Buprenex or Tramadol. They are both narcotic painkillers and not without risk, but they're lower risk that Pred or Metacam, IMO.

Laurie


----------



## carolem (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,
My beautiful black cat Luca died of renal failure last Saturday which was caused by Metacam given for back pain due to arthritis. He had a blood test 4 months ago showing that his kidneys were functioning normally. After 3 days treatment with Metacam, he didn't want to eat or drink and hid under a bush in the garden. He just shut down and the analysis at the vets for Creatine and Urea in his blood were off the scale. An IV drip didn't help and he died of a heart attack a few hours later.

I've had Metacam prescribed often for other cats and I think this reaction is rare but it does happen and it's heartbreaking knowing that you've killed your own cat by forcing medicine down it's throat.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*carolem*- I am so very sorry to read your story. Losing our little ones is always heartbreaking but, if we feel that we ourselves may bear some responsibility for their leaving before their time, it can be truly overwhelming.

I am sure of a few things. Luca knows that you were doing all you could to keep him pain-free and happy. I'm also sure that he could never forgive himself if he thought that his passing would bring guilt and such sorrow to you. Perhaps part of his legacy might be that the telling his story will prevent similar tragedies happening to other kitties.

I'd like to wish you a very warm, though tearful welcome to the forum.

I'm also going to send you a private message.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*The risks of medicating a cat with Metacam are clearly documented, and the FDA findings are readily available online. When considering Metacam, it is also important to consider other viable options for your cat, as safer alternatives may be available.* http://www.vetinfo.com/using-metacam-cats.html


----------



## Tupaii (Aug 22, 2009)

I lost my 5 year old OSH due to Metacam last year (administered by my own vet after dental care). He suffered acute renal failure and endured 5 weeks of heartbreaking trauma - trying to save him. 
The university vet hospital that I used to treat the ARF has since then reconsidered the use of Metacam and are now primarily using other drugs.
Please don't use Metacam, it can kill your cat. 
Unfortunately it is still allowed to be used in DK and a lot of vets are using it.


----------

